# hydralics



## johna1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gooday everyone, this is my first post here as I will need some help to get over my problem. Story is Bought a tractor from china used ali-barba direct delivery. Now I ordered a 3 cylinder 28 hp Jimna 4wd, FEL and backhoe attachment direct attached.
What I got was a 2 cylinder europard 304 with a FEL and a 3PL backhoe.
Now this europard looks a lot like a Jimna but on research I think it’s a foton copy. I had it put together and put in a container (big mistake).When the truck went to get it out of the container none of the hydraulics worked so he had a hard time loading it. Finally I got it home.
Now this hydraulic stuff is new to me so I sit down and try to figure it out. I dropped the backhoe off and jacked the FEL up and somehow got some oil into the cylinder to keep it off the ground. And put it in the shed for the night.
What they had done it to tee into the main line from the pump through the FEL then to a separate hose return through the dipstick hole behind the seat. Well I figure that will give it 2 points of drain so when I try to use the FEL the pressure will just drain through the tractor hydraulics. So I rearrange the piping from the pump through the FEL and then back to the diverter valve .Unreal it worked now I have the FEL working. Pull the lever for the 3pl it comes up. So I run around a bit and try out the FEL it works great. Now I hook up the slasher to the 3pl try to lift and nothing happens tried to lift the front bucket it got slower and slower then, nothing.
Get it back to the shed now I try just having the FEL hooked up by its self and drain back to the dipstick hole behind the seat. there is just a hint of movement in the smaller front rams, I think the pump is stuffed not enough pressure .Now you blokes have more experience than me what do you think. Shall I take out the pump and are they hard to fix. Also I am not too sure that the diverter valve is hooked up right I have hydraulic steering is there any diagrams that I can look at to see if it is correct.
part 2

A lot of people have looked at the post but no replies so I will tell you what i have done.
I took the pump to bits nothing to it, not much in there.nothing wrong with it.
Back to the FEL this time i screwed the bypass valve right in i was touchy about doing that but it worked so i backed it off a bit at a time untill the bucket stopted rising then gave it a bit more to make it work .Now the 3pl .pulled the lever and up it comes.
So i hook up a the slasher and it wont rise anymore i rev the motor and try again and the diverter valve makes a loud vibrating noise.bingo i think i have found the problem.The diverter valve that they put on this thing must be for a much bigger machine and there is not enough pressure to open it up.took it to bits and nothing wrong with it so i have ordered a new one thats for a jimna.and will try again.dont ever buy anything from this mob in china they are useless.They have various names and at least 6 email addresses

Yancheng Huanghai Jinma Agricultural Equipment" <[email protected]>
"TNG GROUP\\(T&G\\)" <[email protected]>


----------



## johna1 (Aug 3, 2011)

A lot of people have looked at the post but no replies so I will tell you what i have done.
I took the pump to bits nothing to it, not much in there.nothing wrong with it.
Back to the FEL this time i screwed the bypass valve right in i was touchy about doing that but it worked so i backed it off a bit at a time untill the bucket stopted rising then gave it a bit more to make it work .Now the 3pl .pulled the lever and up it comes.
So i hook up a the slasher and it wont rise anymore i rev the motor and try again and the diverter valve makes a loud vibrating noise.bingo i think i have found the problem.The diverter valve that they put on this thing must be for a much bigger machine and there is not enough pressure to open it up.took it to bits and nothing wrong with it so i have ordered a new one thats for a jimna.and will try again.dont ever buy anything from this mob in china they are useless.They have various names and at least 6 email addresses

Yancheng Huanghai Jinma Agricultural Equipment" <[email protected]>
"TNG GROUP\\(T&G\\)" <[email protected]>


----------

